# جثه لاتتحلل



## الجامح (16 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم لدينا جثث لم تتحلل نبينا (الانبياء جميعا) والشهداء من 1400 سنه ولم يتحللو والان في معارك العراق . الافغان . الشيشان .الصومال جثث الشهداء لم تتحلل (بل ومبتسمين بل ومنهم متر الابتسامه ) وعلي النقيض عندكم  فبعد انتهاء المعركه بساعه تتيبس جثثكم فحكمو عقولكم فهاذه ايه ورب السماء ايه لمن يريد شيئ واقعي محسوس(رجل بقليل من الكلاشينات والاربيجي البيكا مرغو انف امريكا وعند الاجل مبتسمين (ولاتحسبن اللذين قتلو في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون فرحين بما اتاهم الله من فضله ويستبشرون باللذين لم يلحقو بهم الا خوف عليهم ولاهم يحزنون)ميت.لايتحلل.مبتسم.راءحته مسك هؤلاء هم الشهداء وهؤلاء الشهداء هم الااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان في الجنه


                               ابحثو عن الجاهدين انظرو الي موتاهم   (ابحثو في المنتديات الاجهاديه فوربي انه ماقوله لحق وهذا ليس مجال الكذب علي بعض(اللهم هل بلغت اللهم فشهد) (اللهم هل بلغت اللهم فشهد) (اللهم هل بلغت اللهم فشهد)   والسلام علي من اتبع الهدي

وعذرا لن اشارك مرة اخرى


----------



## Fadie (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جثة توت عنخ امون بردو لم تتحلل حتى الان


----------



## الجامح (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اقصد انها تبقى كما انها قتلت قبل دقيقه (يكفيك تلاعب بلالفاظ )

        كتبت هذا الموضوع لتبحث ديننا حق ام ماذ 

         وليس للجدل العقيم  اتوافقنى الرئ امممممممممممممممممممممممممماذا


----------



## Fadie (16 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله !

جثة توت عنخ امون كما هى و هو على سريره قبل وفاته بربع ساعة مش دقيقة


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*هات الاول دليل

كصور لهؤلاء المقاتلين المزعومين

وبعدين نتناقش*


----------



## ma7aba (16 سبتمبر 2006)

كلام إنشاء إذا طلبنا منن يكشفوا الجثث ويعرضوها بقولولك عم تنتهك حرمة الموتى مابصير طب غذا ماكشفتون شو عرفكن انن ماتحللوا
الأعجب من هذا اننا نملك نحن المسيحيين من جثث القديسين الذين لم تتحلل عدد لا باس به ولكن الفرق بيننا وبين المسلمين اننا نعرضها ويشاهدها الجميع بينما عند المسلمين كلام فاضي بدون دليل


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*في بلدتي رفات شهداء مازلت الي الان تنزف دماء

وراس شهيدة الي الان يكبر شعرها 

وهي معروضة للجميع في دير الشهداء*


----------



## hgvlg (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لخروج الكاتب عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*غير ذلك*

سلام ونعمة للكل



Coptic Man قال:


> *في بلدتي رفات شهداء مازلت الي الان تنزف دماء*
> 
> *وراس شهيدة الي الان يكبر شعرها *
> 
> *وهي معروضة للجميع في دير الشهداء*


 
*وغير هذا ياأيها الرجل المصري*

*من دير الأنبا أنبا أنطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر*
*الأنبا يوساب الأبح كما هو حتي الأن ومعروض في صندوق زجاجي *
*الأنبا يسطس الأنطوني كما هو حتي الأن*
*الأنبا مرقس الأنطوني كما هو حتي الأن*

*أذهبوا الي هناك لتروا بأنفسهم الدخول للكل*

*من دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون*
*الأنبا بيشوي كما هو حتي الأن *
*بل والأعظم من هذا أنه **الي عهد الخدوي إسماعيل*
*كان يخرج يده ويسلم علي الرهبان **وهو متنيح من القرن الرابع*

*أذهبوا الي هناك لتروا بأنفسهم الدخول للكل*

*وحتي في دمياط *
*جسد القديس سدهم بيشاي *
*كما هو وهو أستشهد علي أيدي المسلمين في عهد محمد علي الكبير*

*أذهبوا الي هناك لتروا بأنفسهم الدخول للكل*

*وكل هؤلاء قد ماتوا من قرون وليس دقائق وبدون تدخل للعلم والطب*
*وهناك الألاف غيرهم صدقوني .................. *​ 
*هل تريدون أدلة أخري*​ 
*وبأمانة أنا لو أستطيع أن أحمل لكم صور لهؤلاء الشهداء والقدسين لكنت فعلت*
*ولكن أتمني من أدارة المنتدي أن تفعل فهي تسطتيع*
*ولكن إن شاءت ورأت أن تلك الصور مهمه وستساعد*
*وفي مصلحة الموضوع*​*سلام*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*جسد الانبا يوساب الابح












صور جسد سيدهم بشاي
















بعض من رفات شهداء اخميم






راس الشهيدة اللي من تحت الثانية من الشمال الي الان شعرها يكبر 

ويوجد صور قديمة لها في الدير تثبت ذلك ومن يذهب كل عام يتاكد بنفسه 







رفات الشهداء الي الان تنزف دماء











الصور لجسد قديسة تدعى برناديت وقد توفيت منذ أكثر من 120 سنة ووجد جسدها منذ أكثر من 30 عام وهو محفوظ حاليا بكنيسة lourds بفرنسا ويحدث بسببها العديد من المعجزات 

الرابط التالي به سيرة القديسة

http://www.catholicpilgrims.com/lourdes/ba_bernadette_intro.htm

http://www.nmia.com/~paulos/video.html

كفاية عليك كدا بقي*


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع الجميل 0
أتمنى وضع نسخه منه ( قابله للاضافات ) في قسم ألأخبار ألمسيحيه ألتي تحاول ألقنوات ألعربيه ألتعتيم عليها 0( معروفه ألأسباب ) 0
بارك الرب حياتكم على ردودكم ألموثقه 000 أتمنى من الذين يريدون ألتأكد أن يزورو مصر ( علاقة ألانسان مع خالقه تستحق ألتكلفه ألماديه للرحله -- مزبوط ؟؟؟ ) 0
فألخالق دائما يعطينا دلائل عقليه و اثباتات ( هنا و هناك ) و هي موجوده لكل من يبحث عن ألحقيقه بشكل فعلي 0
بارككم ألرب دائما و أبدا 0


----------



## Twin (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*الأخ "الرجل المصري"*
*أشكرك من كل قلبي علي الأضافة الجميلة هذه*
*الله يبارك حياتك*
*من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع*
*من له عينان للأبصار فليبصر*
*من له قلب يشعر ويحس فليفعل*
*ومن ليس لديه فليبكي*
*لعله يرُحم*​*سلام*​


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*خليتوا الراجل يهرب يا جماعة...*


----------



## ma7aba (18 سبتمبر 2006)

> خليتوا الراجل يهرب يا جماعة...


ليش هنن ايمت ماهربوا وقت الحزة واللزة


----------



## Coptic Man (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*وايه الجديد يا عزيزي My rock

ماهما بيهربوا من كل المواضيع*


----------



## استفانوس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*هذه هي مشكلتهم*


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*صحيح, بس المعروف يهربوا بعد ما نرد كم رد مش من اوله يعني ههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *صحيح, بس المعروف يهربوا بعد ما نرد كم رد مش من اوله يعني ههههه*



*هههههههههههههه

التجديد سنه الحياة  :smil12: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

انا كمان عايز اضيف صورة القديسة سابينا الموجودة في كنيسة في اسكندرية يعني قريبة مش هانقول ايطاليا ولا اوروبا ساعتين يروح بس يبص عليها


صورة القديسة سابينا تصويري من اسكندرية


----------



## قلم حر (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أكرر طلبي ( اذا لم تقرأوه ) 000 أرجو وضع هذه ألمعلومات ألموثقه بألصور عن ألقديسين في ملف منفصل --- ألأخبار ألمسيحيه ألتي يحاول ألاعلام ألعربي ألتعتيم عليها 00 000فألمسلمين ( بسبب ألاعلام ) يجهلون هذه ألأمور تماما !!!!
ليبارك ألرب أبناءه في كل وقت 0


----------



## ma7aba (19 سبتمبر 2006)

اقتراح مهم منك اخي العزيز


----------



## رهبر (19 سبتمبر 2006)

لا اعلم مدى صحة هذي الصورة  ولكن هذي الصورة مثلا 

http://www.shazly.net/~freehosting/3x1/izf23t5p_00003c8.jpg

تبدو و كأنها مجسم  و ليس جسم انسان حقيقي 

حتى لو كان جسم انسان حقيقي لن يوضع بهذا الشكل 



> صور جسد سيدهم بشاي



سيد مين بالشاي ؟!!  

الصور لا تظهر 

http://www.geocities.com/copts_man2005/aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.jpg

ما هذا بضبط ؟ 

http://www.nmia.com/~paulos/cstb01.jpg

مع ان الرأس يبدو واقعي جدا و لكن الايدي غريبة نوعا ما


----------



## ma7aba (19 سبتمبر 2006)

زهير حضرتك من وين لدلك لمكان تشوف فيوا غذا كنت بسوريا او لبنان في اماكن ممكن دلك عليها وتشوف الحقيقة بعينك


----------



## Coptic Man (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*صور جسد سيدهم بشاي مرة ثانية










*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أكرر طلبي ( اذا لم تقرأوه ) 000 أرجو وضع هذه ألمعلومات ألموثقه بألصور عن ألقديسين في ملف منفصل --- ألأخبار ألمسيحيه ألتي يحاول ألاعلام ألعربي ألتعتيم عليها 00 000فألمسلمين ( بسبب ألاعلام ) يجهلون هذه ألأمور تماما !!!!
> ليبارك ألرب أبناءه في كل وقت 0



*قريبا يا عزيزي 

سوف اقوم بوضع موضوع موثق واثبته ايضا 

ليكون علامة وشهادة للمسيحية في المنتدي

شكرا لاقتراحك الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن للأخ كاتب الموضوع يصورلنا كام صورة للنبى بتاعه "محمد" علشان نشوف الجثة أخبارها أيه:beee:


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بس يا ريت ديجيتال والنبى علشان الصورة تطلع حلوة:yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايه ياعم ريمون 

ليه الاحراج ده بس 

الدود خلص عليه خلاص 

هيجبلك منين صورة بس الناس الغلابة دي*


----------



## Scofield (23 سبتمبر 2006)

:34ef: :34ef: 
ده الدود قرف منه قبل ما يكله و مات:t33:


----------



## ايمان.. (29 مايو 2008)

انا مسلمه ومش هعتبر ان فيه بينا عداء لان نبينا اوصانا بالناس خير وبالاخلاق الكريمة ( كان فيه للنبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم جار يهودى كان كل يوم النبى يزوره فى بيته وكان بينهم ود ورحمة حتى الناس ظنت ان قبل وفاة النبى محمد سوف يورث هذا الجار اليهودى )
وبعدين انتم عارفين ان نبينا محمد تزوج بأمرأة مسيحية تسمى (ماريا) وانجب منها سيدنا ابراهيم 


*# ...................... #*

*كلام كتابك ليس له مكان في هذا القسم *


----------



## geegoo (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جثه لاتتحلل*

اهلا ايمان في اول مشاركاتك
حضرتك قلتي :


> ياجماعة انا عاوزة افهمكم حاجه ان الشهداء عندنا والصالحين والصديقين فعلا الجثث بتاعتهم مش بتتحلل ودليل على كلامى الايه ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا فى سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون) لان عندنا فى الاسلام ان اللى بيموت فى سبيل الله بيبقى شهيد والشهيد مش بتتحلل حثته وكمان الانبياء كلهم


يا ريت زي ما الاخوة تعبوا لغاية ما رفعوا صور القديسين و الشهداء ..... انت كمان تتعبي و تجيبي دليل علي كلامك ...
الاية ليس لها اي علاقة بما نتكلم فيه .... الاية تتكلم عن الشهداء في الجنة ..... احياء عند ربهم ....
ايه اللي جاب ده لاجسادهم او جثثهم !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (29 مايو 2008)

ايمان.. قال:


> ......... تزوج بأمرأة مسيحية تسمى (ماريا) وانجب منها سيدنا ابراهيم
> 
> 
> *# ...................... #*
> ...


 

*يا عيني ... يا عيني ... معلومات آخر موديل *

*هو مين إتولد قبل مين *

*في قسم الأسئلة ضعي سؤالك وسوف ُنجيبك *

*ولا ُتقري بأشياء خاطئة*


----------



## ايمان.. (29 مايو 2008)

بس انا كنت عاوزة اسأل سؤال ليه كل يوم فيه مسيحين بيدخلوا الاسلام ؟
اترك لكم الرد


----------



## ايمان.. (29 مايو 2008)

*#** .................... # *

*حذفت المشاركة للخروج عن الموضوع*

*ومرة أخرى*

*في قسم الأسئلة ضعي سؤالك وسوف نجيبك *


----------



## ايمان.. (29 مايو 2008)

ارجو من الادارة استرجاع ردى ليتبين للاعضاء صدق كلامى وزى ماقال العضو هاتى اثبات على كلامك وادينى جبت الاثبات وحذف والاثبات عبارة عن صور لبعض الشهداء الذين لم تتحلل اجثادهم
ارجو من الادارة استرجاع ردى ومشكورين


----------



## fredyyy (29 مايو 2008)

*العضو ايمان *

*لآخر مرة هل عندك سؤال *

*أم ُنغلق الموضوع ؟ ضع السؤال بوضوح*


----------



## ايمان.. (29 مايو 2008)

لا شكرا ماعندى اى سؤال لكن صدق ربى اذ قال ( *# .................. #)*
وعذرا لن اشارك مرة اخرى فى منتداكم


*حرر بواسطة .......... fredyyy*


----------



## enass (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جثه لاتتحلل*

*واللي بفجرو حالهن
و بصير فيهن؟؟!!

ما تقولولي بس بعاود جسمهن بتجمع وبرجع متل قبل هههههههههه

ع فكرة قبل فترة فتحو لاسباب معينة ع قبر عبد الحليم وطلع انو جثتو مش محللة كلها
ليكون ما تشهيد واحنا ما معنا خبر ههههههههههه

قال ما بتحلل قال*


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2008)

Scofield قال:


> :34ef: :34ef:
> ده الدود قرف منه قبل ما يكله و مات:t33:


 
يا اخي سيبك من الراجل و الدود.. اما ناس حشرية..


----------



## ايمان.. (30 مايو 2008)

والله ياجماعة انتم صعبنين عليا 
وايه رايكم انى لقيت كتاب الانجيل بتاعكم مرمى فى الشارع واخذته نظفته وشيلته عندى فى مكتبة البيت


----------



## fredyyy (30 مايو 2008)

ايمان.. قال:


> والله ياجماعة انتم صعبنين عليا
> وايه رايكم انى لقيت كتاب الانجيل بتاعكم مرمى فى الشارع واخذته نظفته وشيلته عندى فى مكتبة البيت


 


*وبعدين يا ايمان *

*هنقلب السؤال لقصص*

*أرجو الرجوع مرة أخى الى الموضوع*


----------



## Twin (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: جثه لاتتحلل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت إيمان*


ايمان.. قال:


> والله ياجماعة انتم صعبنين عليا


*أختي *​*أتمني ان تتركي هذا الأقول وتلقيها عنك*
*وكم أتمني أن تصعب نفسك عليك فصدقيني أن أول الخاسرين*
*فكل من لم يؤمن بالسيد المسيح تبارك أسمه الله الظاهر في الجسد فسيدان*​


ايمان.. قال:


> وايه رايكم انى لقيت كتاب الانجيل بتاعكم مرمى فى الشارع واخذته نظفته وشيلته عندى فى مكتبة البيت


*وماذا فعلتي أكثر من هذا ؟*
*ياليتكي تقرأيه *
*فصدقيني هذا هو طريق خلاصك*
*جربي فقط أن تفتحيه وأصرخي وقولي*
*تكلم يارب فإن أبنتك علي أتم الأستعداد لقبال كلامك المحي*
*وصدقيني لن تخسري فقد ينفتح قلبك وتؤمني بالذي مات لأجلك*

*وأخير يغلق الموضوع لخروجه عن النص*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

